# Husqvarna 350 -- scored cylinder and piston-- tried to hone it by hand --



## misterhipple (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi everybody--

I recently had a 350 quit on me and sure enough the cyl was scored a bit--

I honed part of it with a brake cylinder hone, and did the rest with emory cloth and some cutting oil..

I cant catch my fingernail on any of it except one small spot below the exhaust port- it's a small spot that isn't either a vertical gouge or a horizontal gouge, but more like a pinhole-- similar to the compression release hole only smaller-- 

I'm just looking for opinions on whether or not you guys think it'll run with a new piston and ring installed..
Some of what you see is dust but in the third picture and second pic you see a small pinhole in the plating... There looks like a small horizontal scratch along the exh port but it's not actually-- Just the picture..

OH YEAH!! I forgot to ask-- What should I do as far as tuning the carb and assuring I've cured any lean conditions that may exist -- AND-- what do I need to do as far as a break in period is concerned???? 

Thanks anybody that may have some good input...


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks pretty good other than the pitts on the top.
Post this in "chainsaw", you will get better info there.


----------



## misterhipple (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks-- Maybe a mod can move it I didn't see a chainsaw specific forum..

Do you think the pits will be a problem?

What can I do as far as running a really high quality oil-- and will a 40:1 mixture help over the regular 50:1 in this case?


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll try and help you out, until a mod can move it.


----------



## FJH (Dec 26, 2007)

misterhipple said:


> Thanks-- Maybe a mod can move it I didn't see a chainsaw specific forum..
> 
> Do you think the pits will be a problem?
> 
> What can I do as far as running a really high quality oil-- and will a 40:1 mixture help over the regular 50:1 in this case?



If your milling with the saw always run more oil run I run 25 to one with my 2100!If you find it smokes too much cut back a bit on the next mix!
25 to one ,workin the saw for 8 to 10 minute bursts ,the saw should burn clean with very little if no smoke!If it smokes lots your not working it hard enough! That tiny scratch on the bore will hurt nothing.i have run my 2100 till it seazed once ( Carb came loose leaned out and seazed!)The bore was way ,way worst than that.I got the piston unstuck shined up the bore and piston a bit , stuffed it back together and it ran fine!
Just go for it! Its going to cost you nothing but a little time to find out!


----------



## stonykill (Dec 26, 2007)

misterhipple said:


> Thanks-- Maybe a mod can move it I didn't see a chainsaw specific forum..
> 
> Do you think the pits will be a problem?
> 
> What can I do as far as running a really high quality oil-- and will a 40:1 mixture help over the regular 50:1 in this case?



looks fine to me. As in I would try it. I mill with 40:1 synthetic oil mix. either husky or stihl oil, wherever I happen to be when I need oil. I mill with smaller saws than most here and haven't had a failure yet (looking for some wood to knock on). I'd try it. Like someone else posted, if its not up to your liking, you can always get new parts or a new saw.


----------



## misterhipple (Dec 26, 2007)

Man there's gotta be a bigger bore cylinder I can get from another saw like a 55 or a 53-- 

BTW, can you guys tell me which carb screws are high and low speed?? Theres a black and a blue...


----------

